# Bacon Wrapped Hot Dogs *Q-VIEW*



## irie (Jul 6, 2012)

Been way to long since I posted some view on here. This is something I have never seen posted so I hope it might be an irie original hahah.

This my twist on the hotdogs you buy on the street in los angeles. The real key to enjoying these is all the toppings though, caramelized onions and guacamole are essential.














Ready for some smoke!







guac is easy, avocados + Chilis/onion/tomatoes salt and citrus. If you have extras add them we used smoked salt and cilantro but for us its normally just avocado, chili and onions haha

coarsely chop your cilantro, chop a small tomato and finely chop a serano chili use as much as you like spicy.







combine in a bowl (do not mutilate your avocado)







salt and citrus to taste. I didnt have any limes so used lemon instead







we used amazen smoked salt!

Next make your onions! we had fresh peppers so we added them too, the first time we used just onions and it tasted equally awesome.







we use salted butter, oil works fine too













cook them down as far as you like







by now the dogs should be done and hopefully looking like this







time for assembly, we did it mayo, mustard, ketchup, dog, onions avocado! and they were amazing!













more pictures available here:

http://notomatoesbbq.blogspot.com/2012/07/bacon-wrapped-dogs-and-failstrami.html

thanks for looking!


----------



## dnic (Jul 6, 2012)

Dang I've gotta try this. Looks great!


----------



## deannc (Jul 6, 2012)

Now that there is a HOT DOG!  Great qview!  I've got some dogs in the fridge, hummm....wondering if I have some bacon. LOL  It's only 10 p.m. here I could go for one of those tonight! I'd be short all the ingredients but that dog looks great!


----------



## irie (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I am glad you dig them!

Dean you should definitely make them tonight and snack on them til the sun comes up!


----------



## deuce (Jul 6, 2012)

Great Pics!! I wasn't a huge fan of hot dogs, but I think that just changed!! Cool Idea!!


----------



## irie (Jul 6, 2012)

I am actually not too big on hot dogs either, personally I would rather eat a cheese burger haha. But I swear there things are delicious.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice..........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## deannc (Jul 6, 2012)

irie said:


> Thanks guys, I am glad you dig them!
> 
> Dean you should definitely make them tonight and snack on them til the sun comes up!


LOL I just might do that!  

But agree...you have to respond to the beeping noises during those all nighters!!! hahafd (from your blog)


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 6, 2012)

i'll take some of that !!!!


----------



## irie (Jul 6, 2012)

DeanNC said:


> LOL I just might do that!
> 
> But agree...you have to respond to the beeping noises during those all nighters!!! hahafd (from your blog)


HAHAHA yes you do! the second pastrami turned out awesome though! ill post the q view for that later tonight.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hope I'm not bursting your bubble, but the first time I had a bacon-wrapped hot dog was about 30 years ago, from a street cart in Tijuana. They just adorned with salsa, but at the time, I thought that was the best thing I'd ever eaten. Of course, my wife was sure I was going to die. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've made them that way (with salsa) several times since. In fact, I have some free time this Sunday....I may have to try your onions and guacamole!


----------



## irie (Jul 6, 2012)

I am not saying I came with wrapping the dogs in bacon, just smoking them :)


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok, you are the first one I've heard of doing that. Sounds really good! How long did they take, and at what temp? Wood?


----------



## irie (Jul 6, 2012)

my bad forgot the vitals

wsm 18.5

250* 2-3 hours I do it based on the way the bacon looks. Same with ABT's

royal oak lump with hickory and apple wood chunks


----------



## raymo76 (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn Irie those look great!!


----------



## irie (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks man!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats on what looks like a tasty dog for sure. I would have to eliminate the ketchup (hate the stuff more than my ex wife)  and add some chipotle powder to the mayo for a little kick. I will be working on the So Cal gathering this week and hopefully you can come and bring some of these


----------



## alelover (Jul 8, 2012)

I've made smoked bacon dogs a few times. They are awesome.Dip them in a little SBR for a fine snack.


----------



## bubbonehead (Jul 8, 2012)

I love these things too! I make mine with all beef franks and thin sliced bacon. Very addictive!


----------



## traffictech (Jul 8, 2012)

Irie,

Thanks, those look great!

I never would have thought of doing that, but I will now...


----------



## bryce (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the idea Irie. We're going for this today, more for our kids than us. I have 3 kids and i'm hoping they're a smash!

Bryce


----------



## frosty (Jul 8, 2012)

WHOO EEE!!! Looks like great recipes!!!  THANKS!!!


----------



## alelover (Jul 8, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Thanks for the idea Irie. We're going for this today, more for our kids than us. I have 3 kids and i'm hoping they're a smash!
> 
> Bryce


Oh yeah, the kids will love them. That bowl of them I had lasted like 15 minutes.


----------



## kombona (Jul 8, 2012)

Mexico made this famous.  You can find these all over at all the taco stands.  Our favorite treat late Tuesday night after Lucha Libra.


----------



## johnnie walker (Jul 8, 2012)

Dog gone those sound good! Going to have to try them one of these days!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 8, 2012)

Mighty tasty looking dogs! I like hot dogs but the boyfriend does not...he likes my homemade brats wrapped in bacon and smoked, or Earl Campbell's Hot Links wrapped in bacon and smoked. I like your toppings!!!


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jul 8, 2012)

Excellent post!  The best compliment that I can give you is that I will be stealing this idea this summer.  Oh, and cute German Shepherd...mine has that same stance and face whenever my smoker is running.


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 9, 2012)

nice looking Dawgs


----------



## irie (Jul 9, 2012)

this is why I love this forum, thanks for all the kind words! I am glad everyone digs them as much as I do haha.

Bryce let me know if your kids enjoyed them. My niece and nephew ate them a few weeks back and loved them and they are the pickiest little brats I have ever come across hahaha.

thanks fuzzy, the german next to the smoker is actually an "80lb runt". Her dad on the other hand, whos hind leg is peaking into the picture is a 120lb tank!


----------



## brdprey (Jul 9, 2012)

well done


----------

